# Questions about MIralax



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I've decided to try Miralax again because I'm trying to wean myself off of the herbal supplement Experience. They changed their ingredients to add senna and I don't want to get used to taking that. I used a dose of miralax last night and today had a little BM and bloating and gas. I hate that! Anyway, here are my questions:Can you take Miralax with other medications such as tranquilizers and antidepressants?Can you take miralax with other fiber supplements such as citrucel and psyllium. I also stool softeners (without laxative) and wonder if it's OK to continue using those too.I really hope this works and am going to give it some time but I hope the bloating goes away. The InnerClarity herbal supplement is supposed to be like the original Experience but it seems different to me and not as effective. Thanks for any replies. Tiss


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Miralax is a fairly safe drug and it doesnï¿½t interact chemically with other drugs.As for combining with other laxatives such as fiber,


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Flux, did you mean to finish what you were saying about combining fiber and supplements with miralax? I'm curious as to what you have to say about that. Thanks, Tiss


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Hi Tiss,I have tried Miralax. (There isn't much I haven't tried, come to think of it)







I know it helps some people, but all it did for me was give me a lot of bloating and gas and little "squirts" of poop.







By squirts, I mean "D", but it only came out is squirts and not much of it. It left me with that awful "imcomplete" feeling. I tried combining it with a fiber supplement to see if that would help, but it didn't. Maybe you will have better luck. The only way to know, is to try it and see. If it doesn't help, I think you ought to try Zelnorm.I know you can combine Zelnorm and fiber with pretty good results. I know there are people on this board who combine Zelnorm with Miralax and get good results. I guess it's all trial and error and finding something that works for you. So far, Konsyl fiber at night and Zelnorm first thing in the morning is really helping me. Konsyl now makes an "easy mix" kind that totally dissolves in water or any beverage, much like Benefiber does, but Konsyl is pure psyllium. Good Luck. Sorry about the Inner Clarity. So, you really don't think it works as well as the original Experience? I haven't been taking it since starting the Zelnorm again, so I can't give an opinion one way or the other.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Oops, my post got truncated. Miralax is probably indicated for slow transit whereas fiber is intended for "ordinary" constipation. So why mix the two?Bloating is a separate condition where Creon and a low-fat diet may be helpful.Sedatives and related drugs could impact gut transit negatively especially if slow transit is present.Stool softener like Colace may be even be less safe than senna.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Oh my goodness, I am shocked about what you said about the stool softeners Flux. I've been told for 20 years that they were safe to take daily-even during my pregnancies. I've been taking docusate sodium for 20 years! Why are they not safe? I don't take the kind with a laxative in them. As for the bloating, I really did not get that with the fiber, herbal supplement Experience, magnesium, stool softeners, etc.I don't know if I have slow transit or not and cannot afford the tests.


----------



## michele brake (Sep 22, 2003)

I have taken miralax for several years. I take it with Lexapro (an anti depressant) and I also take 6 fiber con a day! The bloating and gas does improve a little over time. that may take a month or so for you to see improvement. Generally I am more bloated and gassey with the miralax but without miralax NOTHING moves thru my colon!! Most fiber supplements are just soluble fiber, they are not laxatives. So if you are not getting enough fiber in your diet, which most people don't, they help keep things formed. I do tend to get some D with the miralax, you can adjust your dose accordinally, but give it about 2 weeks between changes to see how you react.


----------



## michele brake (Sep 22, 2003)

Flux, what is CREON?? And how does it help bloating??


----------



## Cyndi260 (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm giving Miralax another go too. I also take Effexor XR, Klonopin, and Lamictal, doc said it was ok. He also had me on citrucel, which I don't like so I stopped. Now I'm on Zelnorm along with everything else, something just has to give. I have noticed I don't have the gas and bloating with the Miralax that I had before the Zelnorm. My doc. had said the 2 work well together, I guess he's right. I'm just still waiting for one or both to work. I have an extremely long colon, which obviously doesn't make things any easier for me.CyndiCyndi


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I've been told for 20 years that they were safe to take daily-even during my pregnancies. I've been taking docusate sodium for 20 years! Why are they not safe?


The research is scanty, so it is not necessarily that reliable.. 1) docusate actually appears to be a stimulant laxative.2) it may affect how certain other drugs are absorbed causing them to be better absorbed, which could lead to an overdose.3) it may cause physical damage to intestinal nerves.Finally, it may not actually help.Nonetheless, you have apparently taken for all this time without any ill effect.


----------

